

The PC Industry is Digging Its Own Grave - pohl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerkay/2013/04/12/the-pc-industry-is-digging-its-own-grave/

======
Tmmrn
Let me make it short for you:

    
    
      15 * Microsoft
      8 * Intel
      2 * Apple
      1 * Android
      4 * Tablets
      2 * Smartphones
      0 * Linux
      0 * Amd

------
Zigurd
There may be specific players in the PC industry who are "digging their own
grave" but the retrenchment of PC sales is the result of the PC overshooting
the bounds of its natural market.

Personal Computer means a general-purpose computer you own and control
completely. How many PCs are actually deployed that way? The PC market will
probably never shrink to include only the people who really need a Personal
Computer, but it will get much smaller than it is now.

